# NZ new "vape to quit" campaign



## fbb1964 (9/4/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (9/4/21)

Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (9/4/21)

New Zealand seem to have the only competent government on the planet. 

They were also one of the only or first country to completely eradicate covid 19...until China sent it back in a packet of frozen fish fingers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

